# Fellowship 9/11



## Dr. Ransom (Oct 25, 2004)

For all of you PJ haters: What if Michael Moore had been the director?

http://www.fellowship911.com 

Click the link to watch the Shortfilm.

my sides still ache...

enjoy


----------



## joxy (Oct 26, 2004)

Dr. Ransom said:


> For all of you PJ haters:


Just for the record: the total number of *all* the PJ *haters* is *ZERO*.


----------



## Gandalf White (Oct 26, 2004)

Hahahaha! It had been a while since I had seen a truly great parody. That's a classic.


----------



## Dr. Ransom (Oct 26, 2004)

> Just for the record: the total number of all the PJ haters is ZERO.



Uh, does that make sense to anybody else? It's a joke dude, an exaggeration for effect. And I hardly need to even exaggerate here... There is a lot of dislike for some of the things PJ did to our beloved LOTR Trilogy. Laugh a bit man...

*REMOVED*


----------



## joxy (Oct 26, 2004)

Hating is one thing; disliking is another.
There's nothing humorous about hating.


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 26, 2004)

Great film.


----------



## Gandalf White (Oct 26, 2004)

Dr. Ransom said:


> *REMOVED*


Yes, I had posted this before, but the mods were quick to close and remove it after an extremely minor incident. They also refused a request to re-post it. I hope you have better luck. It is rather eye-opening.


----------

